# EEA Family Permit help!



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Everybody!

Thanks to everyone in advance, I was reading this forum from 2-3 months and finally I feel ready to apply for the eea Family Permit ..I am a Sri Lankan citizen (living in Italy since 8 years) married to an Italian citizen that has been living and working in the UK for the past 3 months. And I wanted to make sure that we have everything we need before submitting my EEA FP application. Here's what we have so far:

*Non EU national's documents:
*Printed and signed VAF5 application form
My Italian Resident Permit 5 years + a copy
My Sri Lankan passport/Italian ID/Previous passports + copies
2 passport sized photos
My bank statements as I’m funding my visit myself
A cover letter where I declare my rights as a spouse of an EEA citizen / that I’ll join him in the UK

*EEA National's documents:
*My Husband’s 2 Pay slips
My Husband’s Work contract
My Husband’s bank statements
Tenancy agreement
Certified copy of his passport
Accommodation details with a supporting letter from the landlord confirming that I’m able to stay there
A cover letter where he declares his rights as a EEA national

*Common documents:
*Our Birth certificates
Original Marriage certificate (Married since 19/01/12)
Residence certificate saying that me and my husband were (In Italy) residing in the same address (as shown
on our Italian IDs)
Photos/Skype history/Emails/Travel tickets/Trips/Hotel booking reservations from 2009.

I just wanted to ask If I should put me as a future jobseeker (as Im not working right now)..
Are 2 payslips going to be enough?
Is it ok if he still dosen't have the Uk resident card?
Is it enough if he has only 5000 in his savings?
Am I missing anything?
And at last in your opinion am I a qualified person to obtain it?

Thanks a lot


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

miryferny said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in advance, I was reading this forum from 2-3 months and finally I feel ready to apply for the eea Family Permit ..I am a Sri Lankan citizen (living in Italy since 8 years) married to an Italian citizen that has been living and working in the UK for the past 3 months. And I wanted to make sure that we have everything we need before submitting my EEA FP application. Here's what we have so far:
> 
> ...


one thing you must remember the more documents you will submit the more questions u will be asked so be sure that all the documents are real coz if you are asked any question and you answer differ from documents provided it will reduce chances for getting eeafp
2nd, its batter if u n ur husband travel together otherwise you will be asked more questions at uk airport
3rd) y dont u apply online?

best of luck


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

amar_butt said:


> one thing you must remember the more documents you will submit the more questions u will be asked so be sure that all the documents are real coz if you are asked any question and you answer differ from documents provided it will reduce chances for getting eeafp
> 2nd, its batter if u n ur husband travel together otherwise you will be asked more questions at uk airport
> 3rd) y dont u apply online?
> 
> best of luck


That is the different applying on line and and filling the form manually ?


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

amar_butt said:


> one thing you must remember the more documents you will submit the more questions u will be asked so be sure that all the documents are real coz if you are asked any question and you answer differ from documents provided it will reduce chances for getting eeafp
> 2nd, its batter if u n ur husband travel together otherwise you will be asked more questions at uk airport
> 3rd) y dont u apply online?
> 
> best of luck


My bank statements as I’m funding my visit myself : *well it is a joint account of me and my mom obviously im going to attach a pp copy of mom too*
A cover letter where he declares his rights as a EEA national :* should I show them the flight bookings as well?*
Residence certificate saying that me and my husband were (In Italy) residing in the same address (as shown on our Italian IDs) : *it is issued by Italian council called “Lo Stato di Famiglia”*
*Yes I’m applying online but I should take a copy of the application with me to the worldbridge…*
And THANK YOU very very much for the advices!!!


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

miryferny said:


> My bank statements as I&#146;m funding my visit myself : well it is a joint account of me and my mom obviously im going to attach a pp copy of mom too
> A cover letter where he declares his rights as a EEA national : should I show them the flight bookings as well?
> Residence certificate saying that me and my husband were (In Italy) residing in the same address (as shown on our Italian IDs) : it is issued by Italian council called &#147;Lo Stato di Famiglia&#148;
> Yes I&#146;m applying online but I should take a copy of the application with me to the worldbridge&#133;
> And THANK YOU very very much for the advices!!!


What is the different applying online and manually ?


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

lessenich said:


> What is the different applying online and manually ?


If you are applying for a visa from the following countries, you should apply by printing out an application form and completing it by hand: 

Cuba
Malawi
North Korea 
Turkmenistan 
Zimbabwe


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

miryferny said:


> If you are applying for a visa from the following countries, you should apply by printing out an application form and completing it by hand:
> 
> Cuba
> Malawi
> ...


Nigeria Ghana and South Africa are excluded right?


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

lessenich said:


> Nigeria Ghana and South Africa are excluded right?


UK Border Agency | How to apply for an EEA family permit

in the bottom you can find the list


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Any other advice?


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

miryferny said:


> Any other advice?


all the documents should be translated in english.


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

miryferny said:


> My bank statements as I’m funding my visit myself : *well it is a joint account of me and my mom obviously im going to attach a pp copy of mom too*
> A cover letter where he declares his rights as a EEA national :* should I show them the flight bookings as well?*
> Residence certificate saying that me and my husband were (In Italy) residing in the same address (as shown on our Italian IDs) : *it is issued by Italian council called “Lo Stato di Famiglia”*
> *Yes I’m applying online but I should take a copy of the application with me to the worldbridge…*
> And THANK YOU very very much for the advices!!!


where is that bank in italy? if it is joint account with your husband then its batter. officially it is not required to attach a bank statement with eea fp but still visa officer will ask you.

the question is still there, where this money comes from?

dont make your case completed, i told you the more documents u will attach the more questions you will be asked just attach the documents that are required + bank statement... this is my experience may be your will be different.

best of luck and welcome to uk in advance.


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't find the application online! HELP!!! I'm applying from ITALY


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

How should I answer to the question : Do you intend to work in the UK?


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

miryferny said:


> How should I answer to the question : Do you intend to work in the UK?


some senior expat can answer u well on this question but for me batter no coz this is what i wrote on it.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


miryferny said:


> How should I answer to the question : Do you intend to work in the UK?


If you intend to work in UK, then your need to answer: yes. The motive is simple: you would like to help to cover household expenses.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you intend to work in UK, then your need to answer: yes. The motive is simple: you would like to help to cover household expenses.
> 
> ...


when i applied for eea fp i mentioned no. will it have negative impact on my eea2 application.


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you intend to work in UK, then your need to answer: yes. The motive is simple: you would like to help to cover household expenses.
> 
> ...


Thnx Jrge I'm going to answer yes! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

amar_butt said:


> when i applied for eea fp i mentioned no. will it have negative impact on my eea2 application.


...


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm going to Biometrics on 28th ) I had to wait my hubby to get his 3rd payslip...I will let you know how it goes and thnx ppl!!
ps. does anyone know If I could take my puppy to the worldbridge...it's an emergency..I cant rlly leave him home :S


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

miryferny said:


> I'm going to Biometrics on 28th ) I had to wait my hubby to get his 3rd payslip...I will let you know how it goes and thnx ppl!!
> ps. does anyone know If I could take my puppy to the worldbridge...it's an emergency..I cant rlly leave him home :S


when u go embassy, u cant even bring your phone, and i dont think u can bring your puppy...... however you have to check with worldbridge.....best of luck with your visa.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

miryferny said:


> I'm going to Biometrics on 28th ) I had to wait my hubby to get his 3rd payslip...I will let you know how it goes and thnx ppl!!
> ps. does anyone know If I could take my puppy to the worldbridge...it's an emergency..I cant rlly leave him home :S


I can't profess to know the 'ins and outs' of immigration, but for the puppy, if you intend to eventually bring puppy to Uk you have to get the full course of vaccinations against doggy disease and especially Rabies, for him to travel.
The full course of Rabies vaccs. takes a few months, so allow time for this as well. Your Vet will be able to advise you.


----------



## ziggy015 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, please help!
I have a Polish passport and plan to go to the UK next week. My husband and son have Serbian passports, but due to our jobs me and my husband live on different addresses in two different towns. Will that be the problem? We are married 15 years and our son is 12 years old. Another question is:They plan to apply for family permit one month after my arrival, but they will come in June when my son's schoolyear ends. Now, for the first three months I am not going to excercise my treaty rights, and they will come to the UK at the end of that period. Is the date of the application important or the date of their arrival?Thanks


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

amar_butt said:


> when u go embassy, u cant even bring your phone, and i dont think u can bring your puppy...... however you have to check with worldbridge.....best of luck with your visa.


I left him outside with the guard


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Silly question: can't you get an Italian passport?


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

jlms said:


> Silly question: can't you get an Italian passport?


Yes but I have to wait 2 years from the marriage if we live in Italy and 3 years if we live abroad...but they take other minimum 3 years to issue it ...


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Today I have got an email confirming that my visa has been approved and printed!!!!!!!!!! From 3 days I'm going to collect it  Me and my hubbs we 're really really happy that I got it. I just wanted to thanks everybody for the sopport!! And looking forward for the next step of the visa 
You're Great!!
Thanks all


----------



## jojon (Jan 20, 2013)

congratulations!!!
good luck


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you !!


----------

